# BedSide Defense



## ss40 (Jun 18, 2013)

I found this product that looks cool. Check out the link HOME


----------



## Jack2427 (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks good to me. There are a number of gadgets that make your gun readily available at your bed side, under your desk etc.. As regards the bed side holsters I prefer the drawer, or a small case that opens with key sequence or even fingerprints. I kind of like to have a few seconds to evaluate the situation, before going "cocked and locked". And I am a very expeienced professional weapons handler, "fast is fine, accuracy is final". Wyatt Erp.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

I carry in C-3. Over the past 12 years and, at least, two armed confrontations it ain't ever been a problem. (Except, of course, on the Internet; C-3 is always a problem on the Internet!) :mrgreen: 

At night my EDC goes underneath the pillow. Some people wake up hard, and might not be either comfortable or necessarily effective sleeping like this. I'm not one of those people. Me? I wake up easy; and, except for an occasional illness, I have never had a problem becoming either alert or functioning properly from out of a sound sleep. Not even back in the early Summer of 2007 when six or seven loud gunshots suddenly erupted at 1:30 in the morning just across the road from our bedroom window. (The windows were open; and, wow, that was loud!) 

Apparently, one of our drug-sucking neighbors got followed home from a local bar; and, then, just when he thought he was done for the night, somebody who strongly objected to his continued presence on Planet Earth used a semiautomatic pistol to let him know that he was actually, 'persona non grata'. :smt102 

As for this new bedframe holster device? As far as I'm concerned it's just another essentially unnecessary, 'gun gadget' for the Glockeroos and other handgun aficionados to play with. Me, personally? I don't need, 'a few seconds' to evaluate anything; and, after many years of doing it, I simply sleep better whenever I feel, 'that lump' under my head! At home or while traveling it's all the same response technique. (Same idea as knowing better than to ever sleep on your stomach!)


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

My bedside gun at this time is a gen3 G19. It is configured just like my other carry Glocks which included Trijicon night sights. It currently resides in its carry holster which happens to be a Fobus Evolution belt unit. This holster imparts a settable amount of friction for retention so that gun is not coming out of that holster without a deliberate move on my part. I wake up from sleep fully aware and operational. This has been tested (summer of 2009) so I am very comfortable with the way my sidearm is kept during the night, On that occasion, I had a gen3 G23 in a belt fanny pouch and it still took two hands to get to it. Worked fine.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

This gadget is one of those things that you can more easily and cheaply make for yourself, than buy on the web.

How it differs from merely placing your pistol and a flashlight atop your bedside table evades my understanding. Maybe it's for people who do not have bedside tables.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

my bedside setup.... gun magnet i think was $7.... one handed access...


----------

